# Enco 110-0820 power feed questions, help needed.



## Dantodd (Jan 8, 2022)

I bought an Enco 110-0820 knowing that the power feed was iffy.

This is my first lathe and I have no real experience with lathes.

When I got the lathe home the power drive worked, sorta. In going through the lathe and trying to figure out its initial condition I noticed the gear box was loosely attached to the head casting and was wobbling pretty well when engaged. I took the front off and tightened the gear box. This completely locked up the drive system.

So, I took the apron off and disassembled the power drive worm system.  The worm gear was pretty much completely trashed.

I counted the teeth and started looking for a replacement 42 tooth worm gear. No joy at all. Eventually I dug into the manual to see if it said which modulus (I am assuming this is a metric lathe, all the fasteners seem to be) and I discovered that the manual said I am supposed to have a 41 tooth worm gear.

Even I know that 42 is > 41 and that a 42 tooth gear is bigger than a 41 tooth gear. I guess this explains the lock up when the gear box is tightened.

I kept at it looking for a 41 tooth gear now. 

Eventually I discovered that the Grizzly G4000 looks identical to my Enco.  So, off to the manual for the G4000 hoping to be able to buy a replacement worm gear since Grizzly still exists.

What to my surprise do I find?  The grizzly has a 42 tooth worm gear.

I can't (don't know how to) get a good reading of the center spacing between the gear and worm.

I am trying to get the power drive to work and I don't know if I need to find a 41 tooth gear or if it is easier to source both the worm and gear for the grizzly and if I do source both pieces for the grizzly if they'll work in the Enco.  By looking at the parts it seems that a slightly thinner wall on the worm would make plenty of room for a 42t gear on the same centers. (of course if the Grizzly parts are just as difficult to find as Enco, I guess it doesn't matter.)

I have no idea how to cut my own gear and don't have access to a mill or dividing head.

Any direction will be greatly appreciated.

(as you can see in one picture I really doubted my ability to count teeth when I looked up the part in the manual.)


----------



## DAT510 (Jan 8, 2022)

Welcome to H-M.

Grizzly has both a 41t and 42t gear available.









						Parts for 9" x 19" Bench Lathe at Grizzly.com
					

Grizzly Industrial, Inc. is a national retail and internet company providing a wide variety of high-quality woodworking and metalworking machinery, power tools, hand tools and accessories.  By selling directly to end users we provide the best quality products at the best price to professionals...




					www.grizzly.com
				




Part #’s

727 - 41t  $13
739 - 42t  $30

If it was me, I’d keep the gearing the same, or the feed rates would would vary from the feed rate tables. If you are experiencing with binding with the correct gear,  it would make me think the problem lies else where in the carriage.


----------



## Dantodd (Jan 8, 2022)

DAT510 said:


> Welcome to H-M.
> 
> Grizzly has both a 41t and 42t gear available.
> 
> ...



Thanks. That's great. I just ordered it.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Dantodd (Jan 11, 2022)

Will that's annoying. I misread the schematic the first time. The Enco did come with a 42t gear. Maybe the teeth being so destroyed caused them to lock up. I guess I'll see what happens with the 41t great. If it slips I'll order the 42 but if it works ok I'll stick with it until it becomes an issue


----------

